# (Posting this was a sick joke)loca dive shop has no blender



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

This post was under GROUPER321's name, it was not done by me Brandon, i now know who has posted this, their source has leaked. I will be dealing with this as you read this.I am so sorry for the inconvinience, its really sad that they have done this,someone needs things to do in there free time. My password will be changed. Again sorry Brandon.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If it was someone on her regular then they should be banned for a month.


----------

